# I asked my wife a question today



## Jeffk (Nov 15, 2014)

I could tell she was upset, too the point of tears. I asked what was wrong, she wouldnt tell me. All she said was, "it only start a fight ?" I asked her how it would start a fight, she said she didn't want to talk about it. I am very worried about her. She is over worked and very stressed. This is what scares me the most. She posted this on her Facebook page today. "All it takes is a beautiful smile to hide an injured soul, and they will never notice how broken you are." There's a picture of Robin Williams smiling next to the quote. I am VERY worried about her.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe depression. I'd take her to see a specialist (NO, not a counselor).


----------



## Lynnie1981 (Nov 9, 2014)

You want to make sure she doesn't harm herself. It sounds like depression.


----------



## CarlaRose (Jul 6, 2014)

I suggest you learn how to communicate with your wife and learn what she needs from you. It's too bad you have hurt her and have no idea that you did. What is worse is she feels she cannot talk with you without it turning into an argument. She feels that way because obviously previous attempts have turned into an argument. You say you are very concerned about her but to her, you are very insensitive, so she stopped trying because there's no use.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

CarlaRose said:


> I suggest you learn how to communicate with your wife and learn what she needs from you. It's too bad you have hurt her and have no idea that you did. What is worse is she feels she cannot talk with you without it turning into an argument. She feels that way because obviously previous attempts have turned into an argument. You say you are very concerned about her but to her, you are very insensitive, so she stopped trying because there's no use.


Wow..... are YOU his wife? If so.... good for you for posting. Now go TALK to your husband.

If not..... wtf??? How do you get all that from one short post? Do you hate all men? Or maybe you are psychic??? Really.... how can you know ANY of this.....about OP or his wife?


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

If she has a good relationship with her mother or a sister/friend, you could invite them around and ask they have a chat with her as you are worried about her. Maybe even give them a little time to themselves, if you have kids, take them to the park/zoo or something. Don't hang around while they talk though, doesn't sound like she will open up with you there.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

CarlaRose said:


> I suggest you learn how to communicate with your wife and learn what she needs from you. It's too bad you have hurt her and have no idea that you did. What is worse is she feels she cannot talk with you without it turning into an argument. She feels that way because obviously previous attempts have turned into an argument. You say you are very concerned about her but to her, you are very insensitive, so she stopped trying because there's no use.


CarlaRose, the Original Poster must have other threads out there. Can you link them here, please? Otherwise I don't understand how you can make such a leap. Care to explain?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

In fact, Carla, here is his other thread. I took the liberty to link it here for you on your behalf. Again, please explain your comments. Thanks!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/232762-selfishness-bed.html#post10949130
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I agrIs she displaying any odd behavior over the years?

Does she seem more detached?

Can you talk about this to her family, who may give her better emotional support.

Also, can it be something she has done, and is a shamed of?

Perhaps she is hiding something?

Maybe she does need to speak to a specialist like someone suggested.


----------



## Joylush (Sep 28, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> Wow..... are YOU his wife? If so.... good for you for posting. Now go TALK to your husband.
> 
> If not..... wtf??? How do you get all that from one short post? Do you hate all men? Or maybe you are psychic??? Really.... how can you know ANY of this.....about OP or his wife?


I think Carla's speaking from experience here. Sounds to me like a woman not wanting to bother to express her feelings because she knows it won't get her anywhere and she won't be heard.

Obviously it might not apply in this case and maybe Carla could have stated it in more general terms. 

The wife could very well be part of the reason she feels unheard. But obviously the husband is worried and does care.


----------

